# OC Surf SC 04 DA Player Identification - July 1st



## West Coast FC - Girls (Jun 28, 2018)

On Sunday July 1st from 9:30 AM - 11 AM OC Surf SC (Formerly West Coast FC) will be hosting a Player Identification Session to identify players for the 04 DA Team. The location is the Vista Hermosa Sports Park Field #5 in San Clemente located at 987 Avenida Vista Hermosa, San Clemente, CA 92673,

Please feel free to reach out to the Head Coach Platini Soaf at Platiniusa@aol.com or the Assistant Coach Gus Castaneda at goalasowcfc@cs.com. Or via Text message to Platini at (858) 518-4729.

The team will be practicing at the OC Great Park once the season commences, Vista Hermosa is for the tryout only.


----------



## soccerstud (Jun 29, 2018)

"...identify players for the 04 DA Team..."

I thought OC Surf DA only got Academy for upcoming U13 (2006 age) and U14 (2005 age)?  Also, is this for boys or girls Academy?  See below for USSDA website...

http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180309-news-16-new-clubs-added-for-2018-2019-season


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 29, 2018)

soccerstud said:


> "...identify players for the 04 DA Team..."
> 
> I thought OC Surf DA only got Academy for upcoming U13 (2006 age) and U14 (2005 age)?  Also, is this for boys or girls Academy?  See below for USSDA website...
> 
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180309-news-16-new-clubs-added-for-2018-2019-season


That addition was on the BOYS side which the link you shared indicates.


----------



## soccerstud (Jun 29, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> That addition was on the BOYS side which the link you shared indicates.


so you will have 2004 Academy on the girls side? Nice...would have been nice to have a 2004 Boys too, my boy is a 2004 LOL


----------



## Hired Gun (Jun 29, 2018)

soccerstud said:


> "...identify players for the 04 DA Team..."
> 
> I thought OC Surf DA only got Academy for upcoming U13 (2006 age) and U14 (2005 age)?  Also, is this for boys or girls Academy?  See below for USSDA website...
> 
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180309-news-16-new-clubs-added-for-2018-2019-season


The post is under Girls DA...not sure how boys is even talked about on this section....


----------

